# Warning chimes / indicators



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello all, 

When i had my door trims off i was driving around and noticed the indicators weren't making the "click" noise when they were on, i then noticed that the car doesn't make the start up beeps either. 

Figured it was something to do with the wires i unplugged in the trims. But when i plugged them back in and put the trims back on there's still no noise. Personally i really like it but the mrs does not !

Does anyone know what i have done to my car? :uhh:


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Try doing a computer relearn. 
Unplug the negative (-) battery terminal, wait about 15 minutes, then put it back on and start your car up. Should help. 

Other wise...

Are you SURE you put everything back together? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

I've had the battery off for more than 15 minutes when doing the audio install so that should have sorted it i would have thought if it's a re-learn. 

The only thing i've disconnected was the wiring to the trims for the elec windows ect, and they are all working fine. There was one plug on the passenger side, and two plugs on the drivers side.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Did you instal a new deck with a new wiring harness because if so the chimes should be coming from the new wiring harness one of the little black boxes in the series of wires, on mine I'm pretty sure you can adjust the volume on one of them but that might just be for onstar volume it's been so long now that I set it all up, and or you forgot to connect a wire behind the deck


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Because all the chimes are played through the stereo, this is why I would assume its something there that's not working


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you unplug your door speaker?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Did you unplug your door speaker?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yes if he did do that and wired them to an amp this would also cause the no sound correct? 
I don't know myself because I am going to install all my equipment this weekend


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah door speaker is where the sound comes from



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

I have retained the factory head unit, i have changed the front mid bass drivers and tweeters, and have run new wiring from each driver down to external amps in the rear. 

So the chime / stalk noise actually comes from somewhere within the plastic baffle moulding that the original speakers were in? The clip that wen't to them originally i assumed was just a positive and negative wire?

I have made new mdf baffles for the drivers instead.


----------

